# Please help ...



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

I just walked into my room and Hedwig was on top of Albus. Does this mean that Albus is for sure a girl? What do I do? I only have one cage, but at the same time I don't want anything bad to happen ... neither one of them is over six months old (if even that). I'm pretty distraught right now ... any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Same sex birds do mate sometimes. They tend to pair up and one of them takes on the role of the opposite sex. Most likely it is a girl, but there is no 100% guarantee. If you can possibly separate them, you should. Other than that try to make the conditions they are living in not "breeding ideal". That means, rearrange the cage, shorten their days, and remove any material or toys that they may confuse for a nest box/nesting material.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

because of there age i would seperate them they should be at least 18 months old to discourage breeding reduce light to less then 12 hours a day less greens if yuo have a spare cage that will do as well


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Same sex birds do mate sometimes. They tend to pair up and one of them takes on the role of the opposite sex. Most likely it is a girl, but there is no 100% guarantee. If you can possibly separate them, you should. Other than that try to make the conditions they are living in not "breeding ideal". That means, rearrange the cage, shorten their days, and remove any material or toys that they may confuse for a nest box/nesting material.


What Cheryl said. Do not decrease their greens as most green as low in fat and it's high fat foods that encourage breeding.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

To go with what Aly said: If they are on a seed diet I would remove all of the sunflower seeds. I have never done this before, but if fatty foods encourage breeding then sunflower seeds are the _perfect_ breeding food. They are *very* fatty and unhealthy for the birds.
A pelleted diet is always best.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> To go with what Aly said: If they are on a seed diet I would remove all of the sunflower seeds. I have never done this before, but if fatty foods encourage breeding then sunflower seeds are the _perfect_ breeding food. They are *very* fatty and unhealthy for the birds.
> A pelleted diet is always best.


I have to slightly disagree...sorry Cheryl.
Sunflowers are fatty, so are seed in general but they are important in their diet. If you choose pellets, that's fine but I believe in a balance of fresh foods, veggies, fruits, etc and some seed rather then processed foods. Also, sunflowers may not be ideal for yours right now but they do contain alot of good things so they really don't deserve the bad rap they get.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Ah sorry.:blush: I've only heard bad things about them to be completely honest. I mostly get all of my information I've learned from cockatiel cottage. 
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet.html
Although I do believe that some sunflower seed isn't harmful in small amounts, a large amount can help lead to some problems. Birds in captivity generally don't get nearly as much exercise as in the wild, so fatty foods aren't really recommended. Maybe this isn't the best analogy but I'm going to put it as, although chocolate is actually healthy (humans only) and you should actually consume some, a large amount can have the opposite effect.
Then to put it into better words, a varied diet is always the best. Never have the birds on an all seed diet. I feed mine pellets in the morning, and as long and only if they finish their pellets they get seeds. This is mainly because they will choose the seeds over the pellets. Birds tend to like the fatty foods more, just like humans!  We are all alike.
It is generally more about personal preference I guess.
*Just don't forget their fruits and veggies! *Those are definitely something you are looking for. 

It would be best to soon get a separate cage. If financially a new cage is hard to get try looking on craigslist.com for a used one.. just make sure it isn't rusty.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The reasoning behind decreasing greens is that informs the Cockatiel in the wild that spring is here. This tends to trigger breeding behavior.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> The reasoning behind decreasing greens is that informs the Cockatiel in the wild that spring is here. This tends to trigger breeding behavior.


Correct, along with decreasing baths (ie. rain in the wild, meaning spring season)...etc. However, low fat veggies should be provided daily.


Cheryl, most people avoid sunflower seeds like the plaque and completly remove them. They have alot of beneficial fatty acids that they do not get from other seeds and like you said, never in abundance but they should be provided. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok ... wow thank you everyone for all of the advice. I feed them both pellets and seeds--mixed together. They eat their veggies -- I have heard that peas will help to lessen their sexual drive so I have given them the peas. We have also been lessening their light. The only thing that we haven't done is sperate them ... the only other cage that we have is pretty small--like for a budgie, but if I have to get another one I will. I really just don't want anything bad to happen to Albus and will do whatever I can to help.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

lovinbirdies said:


> Ok ... wow thank you everyone for all of the advice. I feed them both pellets and seeds--mixed together. They eat their veggies -- I have heard that peas will help to lessen their sexual drive so I have given them the peas. We have also been lessening their light. The only thing that we haven't done is sperate them ... the only other cage that we have is pretty small--like for a budgie, but if I have to get another one I will. I really just don't want anything bad to happen to Albus and will do whatever I can to help.


Wow, I have never heard that about peas! Apparently my current pair aren't getting the effect, as they've created 4 eggs in the past two weeks :blink: LOL Interesting though!


----------

